# Nước hoa hương hoa diên vĩ – Biểu tượng của sự tinh khôi



## MoonLight (15/6/18)

Nếu vetiver – cỏ hương bài là mùi hương đặc trưng của phái mạnh thì nốt hương nào nữ tính một cách trong veo và tinh khôi nhất, theo bạn?

Tôi có thói quen vận động. Những lúc không ở nước ngoài, tôi giữ thói quen “dưỡng sinh”, đến phòng tập, hí hoáy gym, rồi yoga. Tuy nhiên, giờ, phòng tập không chỉ dành riêng cho phái mạnh nữa. Phụ nữ đi gym rất nhiều. Tôi “ngửi” thấy điều đó. Gọi là ngửi thấy, bởi nam giới thích dùng nước hoa một, thì phụ nữ thích dùng nước hoa mười. Nam giới xịt nước hoa muốn được người khác ngửi thấy, phụ nữ dùng nước hoa như một dạng son phấn, như một sự khẳng định bản thân. Muốn mình có nét riêng, chất riêng, đó là điều hiển nhiên. Tuy nhiên, ám ảnh điều đó đến độ có nhiều phụ nữ diện hẳn mùi gourmand hay gia vị cay nồng đi phòng tập, hẳn là hơi “quá đà”.



​
Diên vĩ tự nhiên như hơi thở an lành. Thu hút bởi xác thịt sẽ khiến người khác chóng mệt, tuy nhiên, hấp dẫn bởi sự tinh khôi, đó là sự gắn kết tử tế và bền bỉ.

Bản thân nước hoa như một loại trang phục. Có trang phục nhẹ nhàng, có trang phục dạ hội. Vậy, cơ bản, nên chọn mùi hương nào – note mùi nào sao cho vừa an toàn, lại vừa có nét riêng, nhẹ nhàng, tinh tế, tinh khôi, có thể tự tin xịt lên người mà không sợ bị gièm pha, sợ bản thân là “kẻ” tàn phá không khí yên lành xung quanh?

Nếu nam giới có note mùi Vetiver cỏ hương bài là thứ hương đặc trưng chuẩn chỉnh, với phái nữ, cá nhân tôi nhận định, không phải hoa hồng, không phải hoa huệ, cũng không phải xạ hương, mà chính là diên vĩ – Iris. Hoa hồng quá quen thuộc dễ nhận diện. Hoa huệ thơm, nhưng không dành cho tất cả mọi người. Xạ hương, mang hơi hướng da thịt. Với diên vĩ, loài hoa có mùi hương đặc trưng, giản dị, không da thịt, mà da dẻ và khơi gợi nhiều nét đẹp gắn bó với giới nữ.



​
AFFINESSENCE – CEDRE IRIS Diên vĩ là loài hoa mà ngửi không èo uột kiểu hoa. Thậm chí, diên vĩ mang hơi hướng gỗ. Một vài nhà nước hoa ưa kết duyên diên vĩ với các note mùi gỗ khác. Hòa hợp và lý thú nhất, Cedre Iris của Affinessence. Cedre, hay Cedar, gỗ tuyết tùng, mùi hương khô sạch đặc trưng có nét đồng điệu với vị khô lạnh của diên vĩ. Cedre Iris, gỗ quyện hoa, hòa quyện trên da, tạo thành mùi hương diên vĩ êm ái, lãng mạn, đầy nhịp điệu.



​
CHANEL – NO.19 POUDRE Chanel No.19 Poudre là loại diên vĩ dành cho những ai thích sự tĩnh lặng hoài cổ. Bừng nở trên da là lớp hương xanh non từ rêu, từ cỏ cây, không um tùm mà mượt mịn nhẹ nhàng. Diên vĩ thoảng tựa hơi sương. Mát lạnh, mơn man.



​
PRADA – INFUSION D’IRIS Mùi hương đặc trưng cho phong cách sáng tạo của Prada, đồng thời hàm chứa sự lãng mạn tinh khôi đẹp lạ lẫm của diên vĩ, chính là Prada Infusion d’Iris. Diên vĩ của Prada thanh thoát, tĩnh, toát hương bền bỉ. Mùi hương khơi gợi hiệu ứng má phấn thơm mịn màng.

Tương đồng cỏ hương bài, người ta thu lượm hương hoa diên vĩ không ở… hoa mà chính là phần gốc. Xử lý – rửa sạch – phơi khô – ủ – om phần gốc hoa một thời gian vài ba năm, chúng ta có hương hoa diên vĩ chín muồi.

*DIÊN VĨ CÓ MÙI THẾ NÀO?*
Diên vĩ có lớp mùi giản đơn đặc trưng, ngửi bột, mát, thanh tao, thoảng đất. Hương đất khô này có xu hướng lái sang cà rốt. Thứ cà rốt trồng ở vùng đất không bị nhiễm độc kim loại – chì nên không bị gắt mùi sắt, mà trở nên khô ráo thanh sạch. Như đã nói, diên vĩ ngửi ra vị bột, bột phấn, mùi phấn trang điểm. Cơ bản, diên vĩ có màu tím, nên hoa đôi lúc còn cho ra hiệu ứng mùi hoa violet. Diên vĩ mộc mạc đơn giản vậy, nhưng có lối toát hương tự nhiên nhẹ bẫng vừa tinh khôi lại vừa mượt mà. Diên vĩ, trước khi được trưng dụng trong thế giới mùi hương, từ xa xưa rất lâu rồi, người ta tin rằng, loài hoa này đặc biệt có tác dụng an thần, tốt cho giấc ngủ. Người Nhật cho rằng loài hoa này có năng lượng sáng, có khả năng đẩy lùi tà khí. Diên vĩ trong mùi hương, tự nhiên như hơi thở, thơm tinh khôi, đem lại cho chủ nhân mùi hương cảm giác thanh sạch tươi mát, đồng thời thu hút những người xung quanh bởi sự an lành thanh thoát đặc trưng. Thu hút bởi xác thịt sẽ khiến người khác chóng mệt, tuy nhiên, hấp dẫn bởi sự tinh khôi, đó là sự gắn kết tử tế và bền bỉ.




​HERMÈS – HIRIS Hiris của Hermès tôn vinh lớp hương sắc lạnh của diên vĩ. Mùi hương có nét thuần thiền Nhật rõ rệt. Diên vĩ bụi sắc, chứ không bụi má phấn. Mùi hương trắng thanh thoát, thơm tự nhiên lan tỏa đúng như một trang giấy trắng vậy. Hiện tại, chúng ta quen phong cách mùi hương Hermès có gì đó nịnh mũi, hoa cỏ. Tuy nhiên, với Hiris, bạn sẽ ngạc nhiên bởi từng có lúc, Hermès thi vị và đẹp tối giản đến không ngờ.



​
ACQUA DI PARMA – IRIS NOBILE Iris Nobile của nhà nước hoa Ý Acqua di Parma là hương hoa iris nịnh mũi, đẹp lấp lánh khi pha trộn bột diên vĩ với bụi đường. Lớp bụi đường đến từ hỗn hợp hoa cam và va ni, được tiết chế vừa vặn, hòa cùng hương diên vĩ đặc trưng, khiến mùi hương ướt át mướt mát ngọt dịu êm đềm. Nếu bạn là fan hâm mộ của hoa trắng, muốn thử kiếm tìm mối nhân duyên-liên kết giữa hoa trắng với hoa tím diên vĩ, Iris Nobile sẽ khiến bạn mỉm cười.



​
YVES ROCHER – IRIS NOIR Có một diên vĩ nhẹ nhàng, gần gũi đất trời, tĩnh lặng hơn, trong lành hơn cả, mang tên Iris Noir. Đây là diên vĩ của nhà mỹ phẩm Pháp Yves Rocher. Mùi hương không “má hồng” mà đẹp giản dị tự nhiên gần gũi. Iris Noir dành cho những ai muốn kiếm tìm một mùi hương diên vĩ ngửi ra diên vĩ nhất, thanh thoát hương đất ẩm cỏ cây xanh non phủ phấn diên vĩ nuột nà.



​
DIPTYQUE – FLEUR DE PEAU Diên vĩ ở trạng thái da dẻ nhất, có lẽ là sáng tạo Fleur de Peau của Diptyque. Nhà nước hoa khéo léo hòa trộn bột hương iris với bột xạ hương trắng. Hai mùi hương đều có hiệu ứng bột khô nuột sạch, hòa trên da, tạo hiệu ứng sạch thanh thoát dịu nhẹ. Đúng như tên mùi hương, Hoa Trên Da Dẻ, nhờ sức nóng của da dẻ, Fleur de Peau bừng nở lớp hương-bột tinh tươm như mới được gột rửa vậy.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

